# Oil for ccr 2500 snowblower



## imperialman67 (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if a NON- TC3 rated two cycle oil is ok for my 50-1 premix Toro?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

It usually says in the manual. I usually try to find the best grade of 2cycle oil for my engines. It makes them run cleaner, less smoke and the carbon doesn't seem to build up in them and on the spark plug.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Old post but good question. Toro has always recommended TCW3 2 stroke oil but in some of their literature they also say that the conventional for air cooled 2 strokes is fine too. The difference is that the TCW3 will result in less deposits in the cool temps & and low rpm use of a snowblower.
Keep in mind snow blowers run in cold temps and are governed to 3600 rpm, chain saws and leaf blowers and weed wackers idle at 3,000 rpm and rev to 9,000.

The traditional oil for air cooled 2 strokes has ash in it, whereas the TCW3 stuff for water cooled does not. Apparently the faster and hotter running wackers, blowers and trippers burn this ash off and it does not result in deposits. In a cooler running snow blower, this may not be the case and from what I read (took a lot of searching to find this out) this can cause deposit build up which is not a good thing in 2 strokes (ie carbon build up can cause a ridge to build up on the ports, which can cause wear to the piston and can also cause stuck piston rings)

I've been using full synthetic Pennzoil TCW-3 oil in mine for some time and it does not smoke much at all, one of these days I'll take off the muffler and take a look a the ports and see....


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

A lot of people feel you should not use TCW-III oil in an air cooled snowblower, but here it is right from Toro themselves:

https://icontent.toro.com/smartmanuals/Toro_PowerClear2210_2Cycle/Proc20286.htm


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Small note of correction LouC, the only 2-strokes that ran at ~3600RPM were the Suzuki powered units. Later R*Tek and earlier (and Powerlite) Tecumseh ran from anywhere to 3800-4700.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Maybe the 'Zuki puts about a bit more torque at those doeeds so that it does not have to rev too high.
As far as 2 stroke oils I have found you can get a much better deal on better oil by buying semi Syn or fully syn in a gallon size and mix your own with one of those handy mixing bottles. A few years ago I bought a gallon of full Syn Pennzoil Marine TCW3 oil which will make about 41 gallons of 2 stroke fuel.
Much cheaper that the pre measured little bottles you get at Home Depot....


----------

